# Buon pomeriggio



## Nefertiti (21 Dicembre 2016)

Un piccolo saluto.... a chi mi ha odiato subito e a chi no ;-)


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Un piccolo saluto.... a chi mi ha odiato subito e a chi no ;-)


Ciao cara  odiare noooooo e perché mai ?


----------



## Nefertiti (21 Dicembre 2016)

Perche'  voglio conquistare un uomo sposato


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Un piccolo saluto.... a chi mi ha odiato subito e a chi no ;-)


nah ad odiare ci si stanca e qui siamo tutti pigri.

novità dal galletto amburghese?


----------



## Nefertiti (21 Dicembre 2016)

Nessuna.... non vado in palestra in questi giorni :-/


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Un piccolo saluto.... a chi mi ha odiato subito e a chi no ;-)


Odio e .......... amore sono parole grosse.
Ma qui non mi sembra tutto sommato che siano volate parole grosse.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Perche'  voglio conquistare un uomo sposato


ma non sei la sola  e poi che fatica odiare qualcuno  tempo perso di solito


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Nessuna.... non vado in palestra in questi giorni :-/


Pausa natalizia della palestra ?


----------



## Nefertiti (21 Dicembre 2016)

Si si pausa Natalizia


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Un piccolo saluto.... a chi mi ha odiato subito e a chi no ;-)


Buon pomeriggio!!!

Ma che odio..  ... Qui ci si è sempre voluti tutti bene...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio!!!
> 
> Ma che odio..  ... Qui ci si è sempre voluti tutti bene...


:rofl: be strong, Be stronz :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: be strong, Be stronz :rotfl:


QUOTO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: be strong, Be stronz :rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> QUOTO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma ... come siete maliziose... :rotfl:...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma ... come siete maliziose... :rotfl:...


Solo sincere, temo


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Solo sincere, temo


[video=youtube;bfopwU8tzHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfopwU8tzHM[/video]


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Un piccolo saluto.... a chi mi ha odiato subito e a chi no ;-)


Vabbè, buonasera.
Ma Akhenaton che fa?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, buonasera.
> Ma Akhenaton che fa?


Sarà imbalsamato, credo


----------



## flower7700 (22 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Perche'  voglio conquistare un uomo sposato


Se era single e interessato a te scommetto che tu non lo guardavi nemmeno giusto ?


----------



## Nefertiti (22 Dicembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Se era single e interessato a te scommetto che tu non lo guardavi nemmeno giusto ?


Magariiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Nefertiti (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà imbalsamato, credo


Si allena in palestra......ma è un pochino imbalsamato ahahah!!!


----------



## Nefertiti (22 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Magariiiiii!!!!!!


Io non sono attratta perché è sposato. ....a me piace lui e basta dal primo momento! non porta neppure la fede.... ho sentito x caso che è sposato... un amico gli ha detto ''ti ho visto ieri in giro con tua moglie'' e lui ha risposto ''può essere'' molto freddamente... stop!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Io non sono attratta perché è sposato. ....a me piace lui e basta dal primo momento! non porta neppure la fede.... ho sentito x caso che è sposato... un amico gli ha detto ''ti ho visto ieri in giro con tua moglie'' e lui ha risposto ''può essere'' molto freddamente... stop!


Ah ecco, un tipo piuttosto riservato. 

Però se vi incrociate in questi giorni in palestra potresti augurargli buone feste


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Io non sono attratta perché è sposato. ....a me piace lui e basta dal primo momento! non porta neppure la fede.... ho sentito x caso che è sposato... un amico gli ha detto ''ti ho visto ieri in giro con tua moglie'' e lui ha risposto ''può essere'' molto freddamente... stop!


Guarda che il problema non è che tu sia sposata o che lui lo sia, il problema è che tu non voglia guardare la realtà e fare una scelta per la tua vita.
Certo separandosi c'è il rischio che tu non possa più permetterti la palestra.


----------

